
Build a VM step by step with Rust - ngaut
https://blog.subnetzero.io/post/building-language-vm-part-00/
======
runevault
Hm, skimming it this looks promising, but the last post was a while ago. I
wonder if real life got in the way or if the series is abandoned. Either way
I'm favoriting this to look at later as I'm planning to do exactly this, and
seeing someone do it in rust for reference will be incredibly useful.

~~~
jashmatthews
I'm building a YARV compatible bytecode VM using the standard CRuby code to do
the lexing, parsing, and compilation. It's the first time I've built anything
more complex than a toy interpreter.

Interesting material here: Gluon [https://github.com/gluon-
lang/gluon/](https://github.com/gluon-lang/gluon/)
[https://pliniker.github.io/post/dispatchers/](https://pliniker.github.io/post/dispatchers/)
[https://play.rust-
lang.org/?gist=8fc08d2c9980aaee363d2f7842e...](https://play.rust-
lang.org/?gist=8fc08d2c9980aaee363d2f7842e44b1c&version=stable&backtrace=0)

Finally, there's also Dora
[https://github.com/dinfuehr/dora](https://github.com/dinfuehr/dora) by
Dominik Inführ, who is interning with the V8 team in Münich. Dora is
incrementally compiled, though, rather than being a bytecode VM.

[https://dinfuehr.github.io/blog/dora-implementing-a-jit-
comp...](https://dinfuehr.github.io/blog/dora-implementing-a-jit-compiler-
with-rust/)

~~~
steveklabnik
Oh whoah! That’s very cool. I was wondering how much work a project like this
would be...

